# help! common lizard found in my living room



## sarahdal

A very emaciated common lizard just crawled out of the wood I piled up next to my fire in the living room this afternoon. I am guessing it has just come out of hibernation, and I'm not sure what to do.

I have it in a deep tuppaware (with the lid off), into which I put a damp scrunched up paper towel, a small piece of wood and some dry mealworms (the kind you feed garden birds with)

I honestly have no idea what to do - is it easy to keep a common lizard in captivity until it's put on a bit of weight? Or is there somewhere safe outside I can put it?

I live in South West Scotland, in the Galloway Forest.


----------



## sarahdal

I put in a jamjar lid of water, and put the box on the mantlepiece above the fireplace to keep it warm. The lizard is sitting in the water. Is this ok? I'm worried I'm doing more harm than just putting him out in the garden would :/


----------



## laurencea

take it away from the heat.

it's evening, they would normally go to sleep for the night when the heat drops.

if the weather is good tomorrow, then take it to where you got the wood from in your garden (if you got the wood from your garden - if not, take it to somewhere where there is wood in your garden) and let it go.

it might well have been in hibernation in one of the logs and the heat has woken it up.

for tonight, i'd keep it in th tupperware box with wood, tissue, newspaper and a small bowl of water. cover it as they are good climbers, but leave air holes!. keep it somewhere that won't get too hot or cold (no direct sun) and then look for a release spot in the morning.

good luck!


----------



## sarahdal

Aw, brilliant, thanks laurencea! I have put a jamjar lid of water in there, along with scrunched up kitchen roll, in addition to the bits of wood. I live in a forest so plenty of logpiles around to release him into. Thanks again, really put my mind at ease, they are such lovely creatures!


----------



## Woodsman

Now I might be wrong,but for some reason your brief description makes me think it's possibly a Newt and not a lizard.


----------



## sarahdal

Woodsman - crikey, that's a good point. I just assumed it was a lizard as I've never seen a newt before! Now you mention it... from when I first found it:


----------



## Woodsman

My eyesight isn't as good as it once was and I can't definitely say from that pic.but it does look more like a newt.
Either way, do as Laurence says and release it close to log pile/cover tomorrow.


----------



## bothrops

I thought the same Woodsman...especially as my mom made exactly the same mistake last year!




sarahdal said:


> Woodsman - crikey, that's a good point. I just assumed it was a lizard as I've never seen a newt before! Now you mention it... from when I first found it:image


Yep, terrestrial phase common or smooth newt. It is definitely looking emaciated.


Off the heat completely, don't overdo the humidity and place back under the log pile in the morning.

If you check out the amphib section they may be able to give good advice regarding keeping it a few weeks to get the weight back on if thats what you fancy doing!:2thumb:


----------



## sarahdal

will do - thanks again guys!


----------

